
Wall Street Erases the Line Between Its Jocks and Nerds - InternetUser
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wall-street-erases-the-line-between-its-jocks-and-nerds-1534564810
======
InternetUser
Backup copy: [http://archive.is/wKjbx](http://archive.is/wKjbx)

